# Energy Engineer - opps in Germany?



## linng1

Hi,

I'm sorry I can't help with your question, but I saw your occupation and wanted to ask you a question. Do you have any advice about finding a job doing energy efficiency engineering in Europe? I am halfway done with a master's in this field and would love to both move abroad and get an energy job.

I have tried to identify opportunities via ASHRAE and some global job hunt sites. Is it easiest to start with a big company like Siemens?

Thank you!
Graham


----------



## Bevdeforges

linng1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry I can't help with your question, but I saw your occupation and wanted to ask you a question. Do you have any advice about finding a job doing energy efficiency engineering in Europe? I am halfway done with a master's in this field and would love to both move abroad and get an energy job.
> 
> I have tried to identify opportunities via ASHRAE and some global job hunt sites. Is it easiest to start with a big company like Siemens?
> 
> Thank you!
> Graham


First big question would be: do you speak German? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## linng1

Bevdeforges said:


> First big question would be: do you speak German?
> Cheers,
> Bev


I don't, so that is a significant problem. My tentative plan is to take some courses before moving. I have about 2 years before I would probably make the move, and I will hopefully have time to learn basic German.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I've moved this out to a thread of its own to see if we can attract more comment.

Not sure that basic German is going to be sufficient for a real engineering job in Germany - especially right out of school. Your best opportunities would probably be a transfer with a US company that you had worked for for a number of years.

You mention Siemens - you could try getting a job with Siemens in the US and see where that could take you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

